
Australia's net censorship and Operation Titstorm - monkeygrinder
http://www.computerworlduk.com/community/blogs/index.cfm?entryid=2784&blogid=10
======
monkeygrinder
I wrote this in response to this:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1114122>

